# Assessment is in progress - Status



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

Can someone please advice how much time it will take to get a grant when the current status is 'Assessment in Progress'. 

I got a query on 10 Sep and have responded on 22 Sep and clicked 'Request Complete' button. 

I noticed this status change on 23 Sep. Any idea what would be status after your respond to query from CO. 

If this is the current status, does it mean that someone has picked up my application.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advice how much time it will take to get a grant when the current status is 'Assessment in Progress'.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure if someone will be able to give you an idea about how long it takes after the status changes to Assessment in progress. I depends on case to case I believe. 
Assessment in progress can mean that some of the external checks are in progress, could be job verification,etc. 
You may call them and request them about the status in a week maybe. 

All the best.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Well, I'm not sure if someone will be able to give you an idea about how long it takes after the status changes to Assessment in progress. I depends on case to case I believe.
> Assessment in progress can mean that some of the external checks are in progress, could be job verification,etc.
> You may call them and request them about the status in a week maybe.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Gaurav, 

Thanks for your reply. So you mean to say that someone has picked up the application. I thought it is a auto status change when we respond to query by clicking 'Request Complete' button.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. So you mean to say that someone has picked up the application. I thought it is a auto status change when we respond to query by clicking 'Request Complete' button.


Yes I think so.
But you can drop a personal message to "KEEDA".
He knows a lot more than me and can let you know more stuff about this.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you know you've been allocated a CO, then someone is processing your application. No one can predict how long it will take, since it varies greatly from one person to the next. All you can do is wait and try to be patient. They will contact you if they need any more information.


----------



## mp71240 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advice how much time it will take to get a grant when the current status is 'Assessment in Progress'.
> 
> ...



Hi ,
Please PM Keeda,he is having vary vast knowledge.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Mate my immiaccount is also showing same status as your. I also got verification call on 3rd sept and submitted my Australian pcc and form 80 on 12th sept.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello guys.. why i unable to send a PM.After submitting message there is no sent massage in my inbox.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

deepgill said:


> Hello guys.. why i unable to send a PM.After submitting message there is no sent massage in my inbox.


When you're in your Private Messages, have you changed the drop-down box in the middle of the screen (that says "Inbox") to "Sent Items" and clicked on Go?

cheers
kaju


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

*About PM*



kaju said:


> When you're in your Private Messages, have you changed the drop-down box in the middle of the screen (that says "Inbox") to "Sent Items" and clicked on Go?
> 
> cheers
> kaju


Thanks moderator for your kind help. I ticked the option in miscellaneous option on first icon and can see the sent message in my sent items. Once again thank you.


----------



## goldy1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

How much time to take grant visa when status show assessment in progress.


----------



## chiragcool83 (Apr 7, 2017)

2 week 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## karaspidey (Feb 28, 2017)

Can someone please help me on how ACS would go about determining points?
Here a quick info about my background

Education
Bachelor's in Telecom Engg (India)
Masters in Telecom Networking (USA)

Experience
5+ years as Business Intelligence Developer (USA)


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

karaspidey said:


> Can someone please help me on how ACS would go about determining points?
> Here a quick info about my background
> 
> Education
> ...


Dear karaspidey.
For me i would recommend you apply as the PE through CDR path instead of ACS because you might loss some points since your degree is not in ICT.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## karaspidey (Feb 28, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear karaspidey.
> For me i would recommend you apply as the PE through CDR path instead of ACS because you might loss some points since your degree is not in ICT.
> 
> Regards
> RicTon


Thanks RicTon
Not sure I understand. What's CDR for?
Also my work experience has been categorized as Software Developer in the US with my company letterhead. So why can't I go for the ACS route?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

karaspidey said:


> Thanks RicTon
> Not sure I understand. What's CDR for?
> Also my work experience has been categorized as Software Developer in the US with my company letterhead. So why can't I go for the ACS route?


Dear karaspidey

CDR is competency demonstration report and its done by applicants who want to be professional engineers with Engineers Australia.Yes you can apply through ACS but you might not claim total points because of your degree in Telecom that is categorized as Engineering Program.From my experience its easier to apply through CDR or ACS

Regards
RicTon


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes I think so.
> But you can drop a personal message to "KEEDA".
> He knows a lot more than me and can let you know more stuff about this.


Who is this "Keeda"..
i m not able to find him on forum..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

